# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Zelfmoord

## AnoniemPersoon

Beste,

Als eerst zal ik me even voorstellen; ik ben 16 jaar, en ben een jongen. Ik voel me de laatste maanden erg ongelukkig en ik zie maar 1 uitweg; zelfmoord. Ik faal op school, de kans dat ik mijn diploma haal is er niet meer, daarvoor schaam ik me voor me ouders, maar mijn thuis situatie is ook niet meer leuk, verre van zelfs! Ik merk dat mijn zusje heel erg voor getrokken word en dat ik erg word getreiterd, ik mag heel veel dingen niet wat leeftijdsenoten wel mogen, wat me nu al helemaal kwetst is dat ik op tweede kerstdag alleen op me kamer zit te eten, ik wil heel graag uit het leven stappen maar ik ben heel bang voor alle reacties en dat mensen heel boos gaan worden terwijl ik dat helemaal niet wil, ik gun het beste toe aan iedereen maar ik voel me in de steek gelaten, ik wil dus uit het leven stappen maar ben bang voor de gevolgen, wat moet ik doen

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo AnoniemPersoon,

Verdrietig dat je je zo in de steek gelaten voelt en getreiterd wordt en vervelend voor je dat je je diploma niet meer kan halen, dat je zusje voorgetrokken wordt en dat je veel niet mag wat leeftijdsgenoten wel mogen!  :Frown: 
Heb je wel eens met je ouders of iemand anders besproken hoe jij je voelt over school, het voortrekken van je zusje, het getreiter en over dingen die jij niet mag en leeftijdsgenoten wel? 
Mag ik vragen waarom je je opleiding niet haalt?
Ik weet uit ervaring dat het echt niet leuk is om te falen en om iets niet (in 1x) af te kunnen maken, heb een jaar extra over mijn havo gedaan, heb een hbo en een mbo opleiding niet kunnen afmaken, heb nu 2 mbo diploma's waar ik niks mee kan en begin in februari (terwijl ik 26 ben) een hbo opleiding. Wat ik wil zeggen is dat falen erg vervelend voelt, maar dat het nooit te laat is om iets anders of iets nog een keer te proberen  :Wink:  Soms duurt het wat langer voor je ergens komt, geef de moed niet op!
Het leven gaat niet altijd even makkelijk en soms lijkt het zo zwart dat je denkt dat je er beter niet kan zijn, maar dat is echt niet zo hoor!
Praat er met je ouders of iemand die jij vertrouwt over!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Oki07

Je bent zo jong en hebt een heel leven voor je. Het is niet altijd leuk en soms is het gewoon zwaar @#$%[email protected] In zo'n periode zit je nu. Heb je geprobeerd om met je ouders te praten over je gevoelens? Misschien zijn ze zich van niets bewust en kun je er samen uitkomen? Ik ben blijven zitten in 5 vwo, daarna gezak in 6 vwo en ik heb vervolgens mijn havo diploma gehaald. Later HBo gaan doen en dat is me in 4 jaar gelukt. Dat het nu even niet lukt, betekent niet dat het altijd niet zal lukken. Misschien durf je met je mentor op school te praten? Vaak is er op school ook een maatschappelijk werkster die je verder kan helpen. Je kunt dan iig je gevoelens uiten en kwjt waarmee je zit. Misschien kan er ook bijles of huiswerkbegeleiding geregeld worden? Heel veel sterkte, maar weet dat zelfmoor de oplossing niet is. Praat met iemand!

----------

